# I'm screwed....the next chapter



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

This must be CJ's fault. Surely I wouldn't fall into this madness on my own.

I went the LYS (I think that is the correct abbreviation). I spent too much money. But I tell you, if God would reach down and tap me on the shoulder and say, "Mary, I promise you are going to have a granddaughter." I would sign up for knitting lessons right now. There was this beautiful toddler dress in a red yarn that was a blend of wool, silk and cotton. It felt so nice. It looked beautiful.

I am now going to try crocheting hats. I am tired of dishcloths and I think I have practiced enough to move on to nicer feeling yarn.

I am sure I don't belong here but, MAN, this is all so tempting.

I really want to know how to make socks. No idea how to knit, though.

I know you ladies will warn me off, right?


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

That was a welcome, not a warning, WIHH. Put on your witch's hat and a wart on your nose and warn me of the perils of your world!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, what WIHH said!

Jessie


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Countrysunshine, Welcome to the fold. If you really want to save yourself, all I can say is "Baby, you're looking in all the wrong places", lol. Now with that said, you should learn to knit, then start making those littles dresses for the Granddaughter to be, I mean the odds are she will be along eventually, right ?

The thing that's saving me the most, is that the checkbook is already empty. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Depending on where you are in Indiana, there are lots of knitting groups. Official and unofficial. Next time you go back to the yarn shop, ask them. Those of us with The Addiction are always happy to teach another to jump in and start knitting away.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I bought this book on how to crochet socks...I just didn't think I could manage knitting. It's on my "to do" list after I re-master my spinning technique.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Groups don't work for me. I work a 12 hour rotating shift schedule. That is why I haven't signed up for classes.

I actually don't enjoy the "group crafting" activities I have tried so far. I didn't like scrapbooking in a group, I hate sewing in a group. The lady at the yarn shop invited me to their open knitting and crochet groups but the thought just makes my stomach roll. 

I'll just have to figure it out on my own.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm betting you'll be surprised by the fiber groups.  

I'm not one for that either...unless it comes to women working with fiber. I'd find a spinning guild to play with. :bouncy:


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Honey, life is short and grandchildren can come on fast and strong. Learn to knit now, so you are ready!

What have you got to lose?

Red knitted baby dresses... sigh... I need a grandbaby!

dawn


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Countrysunshine Welcome to the Fold! You DID read the sign on the front door right? You will love it here very cozy. Grandson's like knitted things too so will your children I bet. So what are you going to knit first? What yarns did you buy? One thing you will need to remember is if you talk about it, you need to take pictures so we an see it too.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't know how to knit. I am crocheting right now. I actually bought wool which is a little worrisome to me. I now wear wool socks and don't break out but I wonder about working it.

Here is a link to what I bought:

http://www.knittingfever.com/c/yarn/araucania-panguipulli/#t

I bought color #1. I waffled between it and #4. Looking at the pictures I wish I had bought #4. I bought four skeins! I am not even telling anyone else what type they are for fear someone will commit me for what I spent!

I am making a quick shawl right now. Here is a picture of the beginning of it.










It is about twice that size now. It is 25" wide because that was what I felt comfortable with. I wanted something quick so that I could finish while i was still enthusiastic. I really want to make some hats but haven't found a pattern I understand that is like I want.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I wish I could knit. It seems to be very difficult from the outside looking in. I dn't personally know anyone who does. I wasn't really comfortable with the lady at the yarn shop.

Chrocheting is so easy that I am afraid I would quickly get frustrated with knitting. I was surprised to find I can crochet (simple stuff) when I have a migraine. Since I need something to concentrate on other than the pain that is a realy good thing. It is a lot easier to fix crocheting mistakes than sewing mistakes!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Do you have your own sheep yet? Alpacas? It's a buyers market out there.


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

MAURA!! NOOOOOO! *notlisteningnotlisteningnotlistening!* My back-of-my-yard neighbors hated the chickens and made sure we had to give them up:grumble: - I can *just* imagine the goggly eyed:shocked: looks on their two nasty little faces if an Alpaca or two appeared! LOL :hysterical::smiley-laughing013: :runforhills:


Jessie


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Sigh...my DIL raises meat sheep. I had never even seen any up close until she brought us a bottle lamb about this time last year. She is a sheep "expert". She judges shows and stuff like that.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meat sheep still have wool. As the former o-founder of this forum one said (and I paraphrase here), all sheep have usable wool. Our fore fathers never let anything go to waste. The wool from most meat breeds is very usable. Do you know the breed?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Meat sheep wool is very durable and sproingy. It is wonderful for knitting/crocheting socks and mittens and hats and shawls and and and.

I see a carder and wheel in your future!!

Welcome to our addiction and to the The Fold!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Today I know I am not falling for this! I work an average of 42 hours a week but I work rotating shifts. I travel 40 minutes each way for work. I garden, can, sew, quilt, have stuff to scrapbook with, I have embroidery projects waiting, I have a 3500 sq ft house with three baths to take care of, a two acre yard, I play in his woodworking shop, I have dogs, I am supposed to be getting chickens again....I can't maintain all this and another hobby along with the migraines and FMS.

Today is a bad day. I will take my cheap yarn and go sit by the fire until this migraine abates partially.

I would guess carding and spinning is really messy. What about allergies?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Countrysunshine you say all that like it's a bad thing  Seriously I hope you recover from your migraine, I suffer from them too, it isn't fun. But I will say relaxing with my fibers whether to knit or spin helps. Back to the subject at hand though, I'm pretty sure we all have equal amounts of work and such in our lives, it's how you choose to use the time. It really isn't messy, especially if you buy prepared fibers. If you use the wool you have at home you could prepare it outside in the fresh air. What kind of allergies>


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

/giggle!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought that would give you a laugh, CJ.

Marchwind, I apologize for my whining. I know I shouldn't get on line when I am so sick. I start feeling sorry for myself when I have a particularly bad day. I really can't do much on those days and I begin to feel overwhelmed by what all I try to take on. Everyone on here seems to get so much more done than I do!

I am allergic to all sorts of things but I was thinking of dust and dust mites in particular. I am going to try crocheting with the wool yarn I bought and see what happens. I used to break out in hives from any wool at all but I now where things that are wool blends and don't notice anything as long as it doesn't touch my skin. I could easily crochet with nitrile gloves on. Might actually be better. My hands are so rough from work.

I really should have sewn today. So far I haven't sewn a stitch. I have crocheted a bit and made my husband carrot cake muffins to make up for serving pot roast for supper. PR is a comfort food for me but not so much for him.

You ladies are wonderful. If I found you all in person I might join a fiber group!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

((((hugs))) Countrysunshine. It sounds like you got plenty done. Especially with a migraine. Give yourself permission to do what you can do without guilt about what you didn't get to today. It will be there when you are ready. And enjoy your yummy supper!

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Countrysunshine, I know that feeling well, when you feel like you get nothing done and everyone else has gotten so much more done than you. Now that I'm a lot older I don't do that to myself any more. I only worry about what I can do and not worry about what everyone else is doing. So much less stress in life that way.

I hadn't thought of dust and dust mites, at least not in the fibers but I don't really know. If they are stored properly I doubt it would be an issue.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

CJ said:


> /giggle!


LOL CJ! 
I used to sew. And Quilt. I discovered that I love knitting and wool and fiber...... I am finishing up started sewing/quilting projects, and switching over to yarn/fiber/knitting/spinning! And I give me permission to do that. I felt guilty for a long time. But then I had a talk with me and decided to just go with the fiber addiction. Cause I really love it.


And I learned from GAM that housework can wait! :clap:


----------

